# Dead pedal cover?



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Hey, driven the car just a few times and the carpet covering the dead pedal area is already dirty, what the hell? My shoes are clean too. Any ideas other than de-shoeing when getting in the car?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_Hey, driven the car just a few times and the carpet covering the dead pedal area is already dirty, what the hell? My shoes are clean too. Any ideas other than de-shoeing when getting in the car?









i was going to put a mk4 jetta/golf Dead petal in that spot, it SHOULD fit just fine..... but havnt got around to it yet


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (Row1Rich)*

I miss such a cover as well. Bought a set of monster mats, hoping that they would cover the dead pedal, but to no avail. Just adjusting the way I drive now, no longer resting the left foot on the dead pedal, but on the floor.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (routancan)*

whatta think?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (redzone98)*

I was thinking the same thing. Let me know if you can make it fit properly and I'll be getting one myself!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (GTI-2007)*

im going to start with a mk4 jetta palstic cover, only because its 20$


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_im going to start with a mk4 jetta palstic cover, only because its 20$









Any update on the pedal cover?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Interesting. I'm following this as well.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Dead pedal cover? (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_
Any update on the pedal cover?

Sorry NO updates... kinda cold out there... too cold to be monkeying around with the Routan


----------

